# Turned off my "HANNSpree HANNSpad" stuck on green boot logo!



## irishstuff09 (5 Feb 2012)

*Help!*

I recently turned off my HANNSpree HANNSpad and booted it back up again and it just hung (got stuck) at the Green Boot logo. It doesn't do anything after that.

I found a guide on SlateDroid(.com) on how to fix it but the problem is that the HANNSpree website is down. I need to download the software on their site in order to repair my tablet.

Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## Jazz01 (5 Feb 2012)

Hi,

Have you hit the reset button? My tablet does hang like that at times, but a quick reset sorts it out. I didn't lose any apps I had on the tab - but not too sure what your tablet will do. Paper clip / back of an earing to reset it did it for me...


----------



## irishstuff09 (5 Feb 2012)

I had previously tried that before posting and nope.
Didn't work. I tried resetting when the tablet was ON and OFF.


----------



## Galway62 (6 Feb 2012)

*Hannspree Hannspad tablet 10.1" freezes at start up...once the Hannspree logo appears*

My Hannspree tablet freezes at start up...once the Hannspree logo appears it just freezes....any ideas...thanks all.


----------



## Jazz01 (6 Feb 2012)

First thing, is it still in warranty? Assuming its not, is it possible to connect this tablet to a PC? (my tablet is treated as an external drive) - see if you can access the folder structure there...

Otherwise, maybe the manufactures site may have more guidance... I see that it's available this morning... Soemthing that might be of use:
*Question: How to check the Tablet if the Tablet cannot be turned on?*
       Answer:


           If the power is low, connect to the electric outlets.
           Press and hold the POWER/ Force-off button for a few seconds until the Hannspree logo appears.
           Check the video display system is not in the external monitor mode.
           Make sure the indicator light of the adapter turns on and the adapter works well.
           Remove the micro-SD card and any other connected external devices.


----------

